# Vistior Visa medical



## newtoby (Nov 6, 2014)

My girlfriend (Ukrainian) applied online for a visitor visa in Thailand.
It is her second visitor visa within a year. It has been 36 days since the application was submitted. On checking her immi gov profile yesterday she found out that she is supposed to get a chest xray. However no email was sent by a CO making this request and nothing shows up in 'view correspondence'
We're now concerned about two things. Firstly that the medical may have been requested over 28 days ago and is no past deadline. There's no information regarding a deadline anywhere and as I said no email request. Secondly I phoned immigration (who could not talk specifics but only generally) and they said that you're supposed to stay in the country you applied for the visa. We made it clear on the application that she was leaving Thailand and travelling.
So we don't know what to do. Should she just take the medical and hope for the best? Has anyone faced similar issues or had any problems with travelling while awaiting an online application or any issues with not receiving email regarding medical examinations?
Thanks


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

How did she find out that she needs to have a chest x-ray if it doesn't show up in correspondence?

Did she require medical with her previous application?


----------

